# 222k external hard



## zookeeper (Jan 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if the Vip 222k supports an external hard drive?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not yet, but promised by C.Ergen a couple years ago during a CChat.


----------



## zookeeper (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks saw earlier posts saying maybe or no, hoping Dish had been successful in upgrading the software, wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Not yet, but promised by C.Ergen a couple years ago during a CChat.


Well, should be anytime now then. :lol: At this point in time with the Hopper coming out it likely won't happen. Probably a good thing, at least for me, since if it supported an EHD I would have upgraded not long ago and wouldn't be in a position to upgrade to the Hopper when it's released.


----------

